# Sticky  questions to ask.



## carol

this thread is the question breeders should ask new pup owners. and pet owners to ask breeders before they GO SEE there pup.
if you think of more questions please put them down as ive only just found one of my lists, at the moment.

SO PLEASE JUST PUT THE QUESTION DOWN.


----------



## Lily's Mum

I think you meant thread carol but actually threat is probably more apt lol


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I think you meant thread carol but actually threat is probably more apt lol


your'e sharp tonight Lily's mum
hahahahahahha
xxx


----------



## carol

lol
lol......


----------



## candysmum

carol said:


> this thread is the question breeders should ask new pup owners. and pet owners to ask breeders before they GO SEE there pup.
> if you think of more questions please put them down as ive only just found one of my lists, at the moment.
> 
> SO PLEASE JUST PUT THE QUESTION DOWN.


If they say yes to having had the breed befor eyou coud ask how long they have owned the breed for. as this will give you an indication of how much they how about the breed.


----------



## ad_1980

I was going to start a thread about this thanks guys 

As most of you know i am looking for a toy poodle puppy - My mum seems to be dealing with most of the phonecalls herself but she can't be on the phone all the time while she is at work and she can't do it at home because my dad is there 

So to help my mom out someone please help me in what i should ask the breeders when i call them up?


----------



## pommum

Do you have children ? and if so what ages are they?

Will there be someone at home with the pup most of the day?

How long will the pup be left on it's own for through out the day?

Have you had a dog before if so what breed?

Have you ever had this breed before? 

I will think of some more and add them later.

take care

Sarah


----------



## Animals548

can they chew on anything?


----------



## doggiesgalore

Some questions to ask the breeder.

Do you have both parents. Can they both be seen. If stud not owned by breeder ask to see photo of him. 
Can you see all the litter.
How old are the parents.
How many litters has the mum had.
If there any health issues with the breed. If so, ask if they need to be tested. If the answer to this is yes. Ask to see the relevent certs for both parents ensuring they are up to date.
Are they KC registered.
Dependant on age of puppy -will they have or have they had any vaccinations (first one usely given at 8wks. Second one at 10wks). Some breeders arrange for their puppies to have their first vaccinations before going to their new homes.


----------



## doggiesgalore

Animals548 said:


> can they chew on anything?


Usually I give my puppies a puppy kong to chew on, sometimes with something in there say like peanut butter, marmite. They love it...


----------



## cutekiaro1

do dalmations have special dietry needs or have health issues specific to that breed. You could ask some more breed related questions. 

Just a thought as our breeder asked us all about GSD health issues before we took her.


----------



## swarthy

doggiesgalore said:


> Do you have both parents. Can they both be seen. If stud not owned by breeder ask to see photo of him.


I know this is an old thread - but I always get twitchy about the perception by prospective owners that the breeder will own both parents - when in fact - they seldom do. Occasionally, one of the breeders own dogs may turn out to be the most suitable for a bitch - but often - we travel many miles to use the right dog. Some people seem to think it is wrong not to own both parents, when in fact - owning both parents can sometimes be the easy option rather than the best 

I would agree that you should be able to see photos of him and copies of his health certificates



doggiesgalore said:


> Some questions to ask the breeder.
> How old are the parents.


How old is the dam - 
Many breed clubs now are stipulating a minimum age for Accredited Breeders - I like to see the dam being at least two before she has a litter.

The sire is a different story - it matters not really whether he he is 12 months or 12 years if he is still delivering the goods and has the required health tests - unless again, there is breed specific reason why a dog should not be used above or below a certain age. It is useful to note that most joint related tests cannot be undertaken until dogs are AT LEAST 12 months old (in the US - this is 2) - DNA tests can generally be done anytime.

========================

Before talking to any breeder do the research into your chosen breed yourself - it's useless advising on specifics to ask a breeder about health tests because they can vary so much between breeds. Do this before seeing the litter - otherwise the heart can and does rule the head for a lot of people.

It's all very well asking the breeder what health problems the breed has - but you shouldn't take their word for it - you should do your own research so you know what answers to expect. The large majority of joint and DNA testing are a one off test valid for the life of the dog, eye certificates are an annual affair.

Prospective owners should know what health tests are required and this should always be the first question - and a requirement that the breeder has the proof there for you to check (know what you should be looking for).

On a par with health tests is temperament - although in truth of the parents -although in most instances you will only meet the dam and probably the other dogs in the household - so you should be able to make a good determination from that - let's face it - few breeders are going to say the mum is a cantankerous old gnat at they?

====================================

I now microchip my pups before they leave - I don't routinely vaccinate - but if a pup is going to be with me past 8/9 weeks, I always offer the new owners that I will get them done if required.

===================================

Check the paperwork for any breeding endorsements and ask the breeder to fully explain them - and under what circumstances they will agree to lift them - I prepare a separate contract for this listing exactly what I require for them to be lifted FREE (I've heard of breeders trying to charge owners to lift restrictions and the KC will not get involved in disputes).

Some breeders also endorse their pups as "not eligible for Export pedigree" - this doesn't actually mean you can't go and live abroad with the dog - it does mean however that you cannot get full registration with overseas Kennel clubs.

It can be useful for protecting dogs from being sold overseas by new owners.

============================

If the breeder gives you a puppy pack - please read it - they often contain invaluable information such as when the pup has been wormed, what jabs (if any) it has had, whether it has been microchipped and / or tattooed, it's dietary patterns, tips on how to settle it during the first nights etc - factors which can easily be almost ignored in the excitement of picking up your new puppy.

Don't EVER feel sorry for a pup - this sounds appalling I know - but if you are unhappy with any aspect of the breeders setup - walk away.

Some people breed irresponsibly and see it as a licence to print money - when done properly, there is very little money in it - by buying such pups, you are simply licensing the breeders to produce more puppies


----------



## foxyroxy1979

Excellent list of questions I will be using them when the time comes. Thank you


----------



## miti999

foxyroxy1979 said:


> Excellent list of questions I will be using them when the time comes. Thank you


Yep! Me too.


----------



## moshkinz

I give my puppy like that too


----------



## pitbull85

a big and to me a very important question as well is the temperament of the not just the puppy but both parents as well. tho I still believe its the owner and not the breed in my dog of choice.


----------



## AtheistAnimals

Wish I had read this post before getting my pup, we found out last week that she was 5 weeks old and not 8 weeks, like we were told. The breeder also changed the delivery to drop the puppy off to us and the 3 times before we seen the puppy it was at a 'friends' house (Strangely her number is no longer active). It all seemed really good, we had a puppy book which had a picture of her every week (obviously not 8 weekly photos likes we initially thought) it also included her diet and weights which again were obviously made up too. The breeder also informed us that she was on Royal Cain puppy food and loved it, Another lie! she was on some cheap generic food and the Royal Cain we bought made her unwell. 

Not a great way to start my puppy experience at all! 

Luckily for her she is now very healthy, weaned successfully onto Orijen Puppy and appears to have no lasting behavioral issues.


----------



## MerlinsMum

Tacking this on - I know this this is an old thread but it is a STICKY which we hope people will read!

PUPQUEST - Learn to be puppy-source savvy

Website dedicated to how to go about finding a puppy and choosing a breeder.

While it is US based *MOST* of it will also apply to the UK. We really need a UK-specific version of this site.


----------



## goldylocks

Hiya

I'm new here, I'm looking for someone who may be able to provide me with an answer or idea.

I have a 3yr old Chihuahua boy who has sired a couple of litters in the past. (I even have 2 of his kids) However in the last year or so he has tied with a couple of my girls on a couple of occasions, but nothing has come of it. 

He is happy and healthy in himself and his libido is fine as he is well up for it and a real little go'er when he gets to a girl. The problem seems to be his 'swimmers'.

I would really prefer not to have to take him to the vet as I know they will have to 'mess around' with him and I don't want to put him through that.

So I though someone here may have an answer or an idea of why this is happening.

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## canuckjill

you need to ask this in the breeding section, but only a vet can do tests on his swimmers


----------



## Pampereddog

As it's a poodle, will they be able to afford the grooming every six to eight weeks


----------



## kodakkuki

Pampereddog said:


> As it's a poodle, will they be able to afford the grooming every six to eight weeks


or afford to buy a pair of clippers and some scissors and do it themselves!!
i'm getting a std poodle in the near-ish future, and i certainly wont be paying £50 every 6 weeks for someone else to do what i can do at home for free.

so instead, for any higher maintenance coated breed- are they willing and able to care for the coat correctly.


----------



## Allisonjones51

Can someone inbox me about breeding that knows a lot please


----------



## tantrumbean

A fb friend who breeds IT's has just added a list of questions for prospective owners to her website: http://www.blagorairishterriers.com/puppy-enquirers.asp


----------



## Lazhar

This is a list of 10 questions dog breeders should ask potential new owners or clients.

If the clients are bothered or getting annoyed, they do not deserve to welcome a dog in the first place; they should understand that as a responsible dog breeder, you want to place your puppies in the best families possible. You are the expert here - and they are evaluated as carefully as they evaluate you.​


----------



## oethanowen

Lazhar said:


> This is a list of 10 questions dog breeders should ask potential new owners or clients.


good info,, thanks


----------



## katrinac_lola

hi everyone my name is trina and i have a staffordshire bull teriier Bitch she is 61 days pregnant and her tempature was 27.5 at 11pm on 17th march and today which is the I8th of march her tempature at 12pm this morning was 37.8 and at 16.50 her temp was 38.1 could someone please me out please is she going to have thr pups today or not thanks xx


----------



## Rafa

Is she showing any signs of early labour?

Any digging/nesting, panting, trembling?

A variation in temperature can indicate that labour is likely within twenty four hours, but temperature taking is not something I ever did.

Do you have someone you can call upon, a mentor, when your bitch does begin labour/delivery, in case there are complications?


----------



## katrinac_lola

she is very restless and eyes are glassy but thats all really and yeah i have someone whos done it before so yhey are going to be by my side also she keeps starring at me alot and she is breathing heavily


----------



## Rafa

You would expect her to be restless at this point, as she will be uncomfortable.

I would keep her with you now, day and night, and watch for the signs of early labour.

Is she still eating?


----------



## katrinac_lola

Yes still eating she also keeps tensing her paws is that a sign of a contraction


----------



## Rafa

No, not really.

Do you have a whelping box set up for her?


----------



## katrinac_lola

Yes I've got it all set up and what is sign of contractions


----------



## Rafa

Bitches don't normally begin labour by having obvious contractions.

Signs of early labour are normally digging up bedding, going off into secluded places, panting, shivering and sometimes loss of appetite and vomiting.

As labour progresses, the panting will become constant. 

Once she begins to push, it will be obvious, you will see her visibly straining. If she pushes for more than twenty minutes, with no pup appearing, you need to contact your Vet.


----------



## benfalkner11

can u have for cats too?


----------



## SusieRainbow

Miss Hannah E Hill said:


> new to this.
> is there anyone that need a labrodor stud.


Unfortunately it's against forum rules to advertise stud services. If you're planning on doing so there is a sticky at the top of the page.


----------



## william smith

amazing reply


----------



## Daisy the Great Dane

ad_1980 said:


> I was going to start a thread about this thanks guys
> 
> As most of you know i am looking for a toy poodle puppy - My mum seems to be dealing with most of the phonecalls herself but she can't be on the phone all the time while she is at work and she can't do it at home because my dad is there
> 
> So to help my mom out someone please help me in what i should ask the breeders when i call them up?


Ask them about the generations of parents


----------



## Elizabeth A OKENIYI

Hello. I bred my dog on the 14th of October and we went for a walk today .she urinated but after she got up a yellowish discharge like urine was still dropping from her vagina.its stopped though. Should I be concerned?


----------



## kimthecat

Elizabeth A OKENIYI said:


> Hello. I bred my dog on the 14th of October and we went for a walk today .she urinated but after she got up a yellowish discharge like urine was still dropping from her vagina.its stopped though. Should I be concerned?


perhaps you should contact your vet and ask them .


----------



## Mishelly

Hi I'm wanting a little advice I have a dog ready to have her first litter any day now shes 64 days but I've noticed she's started scratching and biting her self a lot I think she's picked up few fleas around 2 weeks ago I've been told to bath her with washing liquid and Apple cider vinegar witch ive used before but I'm afraid it might scare her as she's hates me grooming her she hates her claws clipped even though she's had them done since newborn pup I think it's just in her to be scared as she's a chalkie so can any one give me bit of advice please as I need to make sure she's got no fleas before she has her babys


----------



## Rafa

I would speak to your Vet and ask what is safe to use on her at this point.


----------



## Mishelly

I've spoke the vet and he said it's ok to bath her if she's not freaked out and likes a bath but there's nothing 100% he told me even frontline SPRAY witch is safe on pregnant dogs might not remove them all


----------



## Lettelife

Hi my dog tied with male dog four times is there really good chance that she could be pregnant


----------



## Lettelife

Hi my dog was tied with male dog three times on 12/10/17 i was just wondering what I should be looking for if she pregnant this is her first time getting got


----------



## SingingWhippet

If your bitch had been mated multiple times then there’s a pretty good chance she’s pregnant. 

Were the matings intentional? If not then, presuming they took place on the 10th of December, she is still within the timeframe for the mismate jab.


----------



## Lettelife

SingingWhippet said:


> If your bitch had been mated multiple times then there's a pretty good chance she's pregnant.
> 
> Were the matings intentional? If not then, presuming they took place on the 10th of December, she is still within the timeframe for the mismate jab.


I saw them tie all three times for about 20 to 30 minutes each time


----------



## Rafa

The likelihood is she will be pregnant.

What Breed are they?


----------



## Lettelife

Sweety said:


> The likelihood is she will be pregnant.
> 
> What Breed are they?


My dog is a pit/mix and the male is a pure pit


----------



## Jayrobz93

Hey guys, Just wondering.. does anyone recognise this breed? She is 7KG at 11 weeks, the breeder I bought her from had no papers etc!


----------



## Rafa

She looks to me like a Staffy.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge

Jayrobz93 said:


> Hey guys, Just wondering.. does anyone recognise this breed? She is 7KG at 11 weeks, the breeder I bought her from had no papers etc!
> View attachment 347471
> View attachment 347472


I'd say a Staffy or a staffy cross


----------



## 4andreg

My dog is 5 days after birthing a litter of 3. Via C Sec.....She had a small amount of bleeding on the day she had them then last night on day 4 the bleeding started BAD clots and lots of blood loss not a odd colour and no smell but just a bit worried. It’s a little less today .. she is feeding and cleaning the pups greatly and has been drinking lots but not eating loads but is eating. She has no temp or anything 
Should I worry or is this normal ?


----------



## Rafa

If the bleeding doesn't stop soon, you need to speak to your Vet.

Some bleeding after delivery is normal, but it should not be excessive.


----------



## 4andreg

Thank you. She has a check at vets tomorrow but just a worried nanny lol


----------



## 4andreg

Rafa said:


> If the bleeding doesn't stop soon, you need to speak to your Vet.
> 
> Some bleeding after delivery is normal, but it should not be excessive.


Thank you she is at vets in the morning but I was just a little worried x


----------



## ESA786

Hi i have a pure bred Presa Canario who is 4 months old.
He's not neutered he is black and I'm asking when I should get him into breeding.


----------



## ESA786

Hello, I have a male press Canario who has just mated a bitch, but his penis is bleeding and sore also keeps on coming out.


----------



## tantrumbean

ESA786 said:


> Hello, I have a male press Canario who has just mated a bitch, but his penis is bleeding and sore also keeps on coming out.


So you have mated a 4 months old puppy? Seriously??? :Muted


----------



## AlexPed2393

tantrumbean said:


> So you have mated a 4 months old puppy? Seriously??? :Muted


 I think we have a troll here if you look on their profile and the types of comments being put up :Troll

That or someone who is doing everything wrong


----------



## Blenheimcav

Important to ask about family history especially with the breads with hereditary diseases.


----------



## Miss Mack

Just beginning the process of searching for our first family dog. My partner has had dogs with his parents but my family always had cats. This thread helps a lot, the questions to ask and the advice of walking away even if feel sorry for the pups.


----------

